# Having really bad gas pains can anyone help?



## smitty2636 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi everyone,I have posted a previous topic about whats been going on with me, but last night I was up all night with the worse cramping and gas pains every plus, not to be graphic or anything, I had very loose stool which looked like chunky throw-up and then a little bit of D. This went on for several hours with no letting up. Finally after about 4 hours it finally calmed a bit so I could catch a couple hours of sleep. Now that I've gotten up this morning its back and my stomach is so sore and hurts so much. I'm very gassy and it just won't go away, I'm burping a lot and feel like I have to pass gas, though I'm not. I don't know I am so fed up with the DR's I just don't know what to do anymore. I'm suppose to have an interview today to get a teaching job and I'm worried about going. This could be my big break and my health could ruin it!!! My body sucks! Excuse my language.Thanks for any advice.Smitty2636


----------



## 13787 (Aug 25, 2006)

My gi told me to lay on my left side and rub my colon to expel the gas.. I tried it once when I was bloated and it actually did help some.


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

Could you have a tummy bug on top of your IBS?







It can give you cramps, runny poos and gas (in my experience....)For painful trapped wind try 
lying down in different positions - on back, on left side, etc, knees up to chest
activia yoghurt
Pepto BismolA little bicarb of soda in warm water
There is a pose in yoga called the wind pose - you lie on your back, swing legs over head until feet touch floor or chair, and pumps will be squeezed outThere's another one where you sit on a bench, lie your trunk as close as you can on to your right thigh, then do the other side, and repeat. Always start these kind of twists on the right so things move in the right direction.Hope you feel better soonYW


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

*Yikes* *smitty* job interview no wonder you're feeling rough.Hope it went ok for you.







I've started Florastor and Culturelle and feel my tum is settling down.Lots of info on same on board.YW


----------



## Vikki (Aug 23, 2006)

smitty2636 said:


> Hi everyone,I have posted a previous topic about whats been going on with me, but last night I was up all night with the worse cramping and gas pains every plus, not to be graphic or anything, I had very loose stool which looked like chunky throw-up and then a little bit of D. This went on for several hours with no letting up. Finally after about 4 hours it finally calmed a bit so I could catch a couple hours of sleep. Now that I've gotten up this morning its back and my stomach is so sore and hurts so much. I'm very gassy and it just won't go away, I'm burping a lot and feel like I have to pass gas, though I'm not. I don't know I am so fed up with the DR's I just don't know what to do anymore. I'm suppose to have an interview today to get a teaching job and I'm worried about going. This could be my big break and my health could ruin it!!! My body sucks! Excuse my language.Thanks for any advice.Smitty2636


Hey Smitty,How did the interview go? Did it go at all in the end? Sorry you were feeling so bad. I agree with a previous poster though, it sounds like it might be a bug rather than just IBS. Only other thing is if you were particularly stressed about this interview, as a lot of IBS sufferers find that stress and/or nerves can make symptoms worse. Anyways, I hope it went well. As far as the wind aspect goes, I've found that a mug of hot water can help, as can Deflatine and as someone else has said, laying on your left side. I've always found I can't expel air (gurgling, not the other thing!) on my right side so if I'm gassy I lay on my left side or sit up and that can help.Also, if you are belching, try not to make yourself belch, as this can actual force air back down the oesophegus. I looked it up a while ago because I try to gurgle the wind out and it always seemed to get worse. Let the belches happen, don't force them and it might not be as bad.Take care and feel better soon.


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

Re fart releasing yoga pose, sitting on bench - forgot to say *keep feet and knees apart *to allow your trunk to rotate more. Twisting to the right move belly button to the right even more, twisting to the left move belly button to the left.YW=}}=


----------



## Melinda (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi, hope you are feeling better.I like to drink fennel tea and some Eno - really helps to release the gas by burping. Also a hot water bottle or heat pack on the stomach helps a lot. Trying raising your mattress so that you a not lying flat - this can also help and lying on your side also. Also I find fizzy drinks, caffiene and heavy foods make it worse, so avoid them. Sipping warm water can help too.Good luck.


----------



## smitty2636 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Everyone,Thank you all for your helpful tips! I really appreciate them! Unfortunately my interview got rescheduled not because of me but because the person doing it was sick, go figure, LOL Anyway I'm feeling better today and I had a pretty good day yesterday just by watching what I ate and such. Thanks again!Smitty2636


----------

